# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Walker, biped butler robot, UBTECH Robotics Corp., Ltd, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - UBTECH Robotics Corp., Ltd

ubtrobot.com/pages/walkertest

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ubtech Walker is a biped butler robot with no arms but a lot of charm"

by Paul Miller
January 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Ubtech Walker bipedal robot struts down stairs at CES 2018

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> This companion robot seen at CES 2018 is nearing release and can walk stairs, watch over kids and even kick a ball around. The Walker is a face-scanning, voice-activated smart home assistant with moves.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Robotics Walker introduction 2018

Uploaded on Oct 16, 2018




> From its worldwide debut at CES 2018 until today, Walker, our humanoid bipedal robot is helping UBTECH Robotics bridge the dream of bringing a robot into every home and integrating intelligent robots into human daily life.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Walker hands-on: the robotic butler we all need

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Ubtech is best known for its toy-sized robots and STEM kits, but in recent years, it's been building bigger machines as well. At CES 2019, the Chinese manufacturer is once again bringing out its Walker bipedal robot, except this time it's gained a pair of arms, and it's able to grab and pass objects to you thanks to its hand-eye coordination. Standing at 4.75 feet tall, Walker is more huggable for adult humans -- and you might as well start hugging one since it does face recognition, so when the robots turn against humans, you'll have a slightly better chance of surviving.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH's Walker Robot

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Walker is one of newest robots from UBTECH Robotics. Below is just a few of the features and technologies used in its development.
> 
> 1.Flexible walking on complex terrain: With gait planning and control, Walker can achieve stable walking on different surfaces including carpet, floor, marble, and more. Walker can also adapt to complex environments such as obstacles, slopes, steps, and uneven ground.
> 
> 2.Self-balancing: When Walker is disturbed by external impact or inertia, it can automatically adjust its center of gravity to maintain balance.
> 
> 3.Hand-eye coordination: Walker’s hands offer seven degrees of freedom to flexibly manipulate objects. By combining its hands with its own perception, Walker can also position dynamic external objects while adapting to uncertain conditions in real-time.
> 
> 4.U-SLAM navigation and obstacle avoidance: UBTECH Simultaneous Localization and Mapping (U-SLAM) uses environmental information to avoid obstacles and determine Walker’s best path through a dynamic environment.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: Walker

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> This year at #CES2019, we presented Walker, a bipedal humanoid robot designed with outstanding hardware, excellent motion ability and AI interactive performance — the most advanced robot UBTECH has ever created.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: UBTECH Walker Demo

Published on Mar 14, 2019




> Watch our full demonstration of Walker at CES 2019. Walker marks a pivotal step toward our mission of introducing intelligent robots into every household, making life smarter, and more convenient.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Walker humanoid robot features

Nov 17, 2019




> Walker is an intelligent humanoid service robot from UBTECH Robotics. Below are the latest features and technologies used in its development. 
> 
> 1. Human-like Walking
> 2. Go Upstairs
> 3. Wipe the Desk
> 4. Push the Cart
> 5. Motion Imitation
> 6. Static Balance Control
> 7. Whole-Body Compliant Control
> ...

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Walker: intelligent humanoid service robot

Nov 17, 2019




> Walker is an intelligent humanoid service robot from UBTECH Robotics. UBETCH’s mission is to introduce intelligent robots into every household to make every day life smarter and more convenient. Walker marks a pivotal step towards this mission. Adding in new features to Walker’s previous build, Walker boats 36 high-performance actuators and a full range of sensors including force, vision, audio, and spatial perception. These allow for quick mobile and flexible manipulation, and the ability to become an indispensable member of your household or business.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Walker hands-on at CES 2020

Jan 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH unveils the latest version of Walker humanoid service robot

Premiered Jul 8, 2021




> UBTECH Robotics, a global leader in intelligent humanoid robotics and AI technologies, today unveiled Walker X, the latest version of its groundbreaking bipedal humanoid robot. With significant improvement in physical performance, autonomous intelligence and human to robot interactions, Walker X took another step closer to becoming the gold standard in humanoid robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Walker X at WAIC 2021

Aug 3, 2021




> Walker X made its debut at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai.

----------

